#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  новая книга ламы Сонама Дордже «Последнее тибетское предупреждение»

## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья,
С радостью сообщаем, что центром «Рангджунг Еше Россия – Украина» 
и издательством Ганга выпущена новая книга 
*Ламы Сонама Дордже 
«Последнее тибетское предупреждение»*


М.: Ганга, Рангджунг Еше, 2012
Формат: 84 x 108 1/32
Тираж: 2000 экз.
256 стр., твердый переплет 
Стоимость 270р

В эту книгу были включены отобранные лекции и практические занятия,которые Лама Сонам Дордже проводил в Москве, Киеве, Одессе и в Непале,в монастыре Каньинг Шедруб Линг в 2008-2010 годах.
В книге рассматриваются сложные темы медитативных практик, даны подробнейшие разъяснения по основным буддийским медитациям шаматха(пребывание в покое) и випашьяна,  а также — глубокие наставления по гуру-йоге, стадии развития и Великому Совершенству.

Книгу по издательской цене 270 руб в Москве можно будет приобрести перед практиками в буддийском зале "Открытого мира"[/B] ул. Павловская, д. 18.  смотрите расписание практик –> и объявления на сайте
если вы точно приедете, напишите, пожалуйста об этом http://www.kurukulla.ru/feedback/
Также книгу можно заказать в интернет-магазине Курукулла
http://www.kurukulla.ru/product/posl...fii-meditacii/


Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в расшифровке и редактуре лекций!

----------

Rushny (27.12.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Яна,а что с магазином случилось? "с 20 сентября доставка заказов производится только по Москве!", "05.12.2011 23:40:48 К сожалению в магазине совершенно некому работать, поэтому на неопределенное время новые заказы не принимаются." Изветно ли когда работа возобновится, в особенности рассылка в др. страны?

----------


## Джигме

А почему такое название странное и не созвучное с содержанием?

----------

Вангдраг (14.12.2011), Сергей Хос (13.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Девушка, которая занималась рассылкой раньше, по объективным причинам, больше не может, к сожалению.
Так что ищем человека, который готов принимать заказы на сайте и отправлять по почте,
как только найдётся, обязательно сообщим!
__________

Про название
Цитата из предисловия:
Название книге дал сам лама, и на вопрос, почему она была так озаглавлена, он ответил, что «у нас осталось очень мало времени».

и на лекциях лама об этом не раз говорил, так что, наверно, название созвучное.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (14.12.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ясно. Жаль, с Дианой было приятно общаться.

----------

YanaYa (14.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Обычно после подобных слов увольняют с работы. Но здесь возможно тот смысл что это те советы, которые не будут звучать так часто, мастеров становится все меньше. Или тот смысл что мастера говорят но их мало слушают, не применяют советы к жизни, поэтому будьте внимательнее к тому что говорят мастера.

----------

Rushny (27.12.2011), YanaYa (14.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья,
Книга ламы Сонама Дордже  «Последнее тибетское предупреждение» издана!
Книгу можно приобрести уже на лекции ламы Олега  "Поддержание чистоты сознания в условиях жизни в городе", которая состоится 29 декабря в 19:00 в клубе «Аватар» в Москве.
Клуб «Аватар», м.Баррикадная, Гранатный пер., д.12, 2 этаж. Тел. +7 (495) 781-77-22

Не упустите возможность подписать книгу :Smilie:

----------

Дина Скатова (26.12.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья,
Книгу ламы Сонама Дордже «Последнее тибетское предупреждение» по издательской цене 270 руб
в Москве можно будет приобрести *08.01 с 18.45 перед практикой Тары, в буддийском зале "Открытого мира"* ул. Павловская, д. 18. расписание практик –> и объявления на сайте)
если вы точно приедете, напишите, пожалуйста об этом на rangjungyeshe@yandex.ru

----------

Дина Скатова (05.01.2012)

----------


## Дина Скатова

Ваджрный юмор Ламы просто потрясающий))))))))))))))

----------

YanaYa (08.01.2012)

----------


## YanaYa

Книгу "Последнее тибетское предупреждение" можно заказать в Москве в интернет-магазине Курукулла
http://www.kurukulla.ru/product/posl...fii-meditacii/

По поводу доставки книги в другие города и страны – доставка по почте будет, но чуть попозже, мы об этом обязательно объявим!

----------


## Иван

Недавно купил "Ваджрный туз" Сонама Дордже(там тоже сборка лекций), а "Тибетское предупреждение" еще до моего города(Минск) не дошло..

----------

